# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Steve McDonald Buys Rovers Return

## kayla05

Steve McDonald is going to buy the Rovers Return and install his mum Liz as manager. The Daily Mirror says that Steveâs mates (eh? which mates?) warn him against buying the pub from Fred Elliott but he argues: "I'm putting nearly Â£100 a week over that bar, which is money down the drain. When I own it the money will come back into my pocket." Steve is also set to fall head over heels for new Rovers barmaid Michelle Connor (played by ex-pop star Kym Ryder).

----------


## Babe14

> Steve McDonald is going to buy the Rovers Return and install his mum Liz as manager. The Daily Mirror says that Steveâs mates (eh? which mates?) warn him against buying the pub from Fred Elliott but he argues: "I'm putting nearly Â£100 a week over that bar, which is money down the drain. When I own it the money will come back into my pocket." Steve is also set to fall head over heels for new Rovers barmaid Michelle Connor (played by ex-pop star Kym Ryder).


Well I have read about Michelle but I haven't as yet read anything about Steve buying the Rovers. I hope that this is true as it would give the character a more central role.  The only down side to this would be Liz, I'd rahter see Steve behind the bar running the pub. Just hope Vernon doesn't get a place behind the bar :Sick: 

Looks like Steve is going to be in the thick of things again with the arrival of Michelle and the possibility of him buying the Rovers.  Good news :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Steve McDonald buying the rovers. Whatever next?!  :Searchme:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

Doesn't sound too bad.. so long as he _doesn't_ stick Liz behind the bar  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Doesn't sound too bad.. so long as he _doesn't_ stick Liz behind the bar


Liz is already behind the bar!

Lets hope he gives those scruffy walls a lick of paint.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh my god is she  :Rotfl: 
When did that happen??
*thinks she must fall asleep*

----------


## Footie_Chick

I heard about this on radio one the other day, would be good to have a local lad to buy it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Lets hope he gives those scruffy walls a lick of paint.


Make sure they take the paper off the walls first.  :Nono:

----------


## Katy

Nice to see Steve own it, Better than some other hopeless character that corrie would probably bring in.

----------


## LostVoodoo

er....where the hell is he getting them money to buy the Rovers? is he gonna sell his half of Streetcars or something, after he made all that fuss about it?

----------


## tammyy2j

Does he sell his share in Streetcars to but the pub?

Liz is also rumoured to hook up with Michelle's older brother

----------

